# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Melatonin II- Anyone try it?

## znak

Has anyone tried melatonin II? Does it work? How much did you use? What did you pay?

Seems to be a huge difference in price.

----------


## Snrf

you mean melanotan II? the tanning stuff?

or melatonin the sleep aid?

----------


## znak

> you mean melanotan II? the tanning stuff?
> 
> or melatonin the sleep aid?


melanotan II. Spelling never was my forte!  :1laugh:

----------


## Snrf

oh, nah i havent tried it sorry..i was kinda excited there was a new melatonin, I use that shit every night. 8mg and im out

----------


## znak

> oh, nah i havent tried it sorry..i was kinda excited there was a new melatonin, I use that shit every night. 8mg and im out


I got over my laziness and did a search. 

The only time I used MELATONIN is when I am flying, which is about half my life.

Sorry that there is no breakthrough, only bad spelling.

----------


## king6

I'm starting melanotan II in a few weeks, going to stack it with my current cycle.

----------


## Unoid

I love it.

gone through 20mg and I'm dark as hell. I'm on maintanance dosage now.

----------


## jbarkley

It works well, I usually feel a little nausea for a couple of hours after my injection. Probably once I get through to the maintanence portion it won't be a problem.....

----------


## king6

How much is the maintainance dosage?

----------


## jbarkley

King, I found this chart, this is what I have been using, I've found the multiple injections helps the nausea, also even at my age...48....the spontaneous wood occurs without cause....hope this helps!

-------------------------------------------------------- 
DOSING AMOUNT 
-------------------------------------------------------- 

Find your weight on the chart below. 10mg is the average amount of one cycle. About 3 cycles are needed for the "loading phase." For someone of average weight (140-175), around 30mg is needed. This amount will vary from person to person. Heavier people, and skin type 1's need more than lighter people and those with higher skin types. 

----- 
10 mg / 12.00 injections = 0.833 mg --- 42 kg = 92 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 11.50 injections = 0.870 mg --- 43 kg = 96 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 11.00 injections = 0.909 mg --- 45 kg = 100 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 10.50 injections = 0.952 mg --- 48 kg = 105 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 10.00 injections = 1.000 mg --- 50 kg = 110 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 9.50 injections = 1.053 mg --- 53 kg = 116 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 9.00 injections = 1.111 mg --- 55 kg = 122 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 8.50 injections = 1.176 mg --- 59 kg = 130 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 8.00 injections = 1.250 mg --- 63 kg = 138 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 7.50 injections = 1.333 mg --- 67 kg = 147 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 7.00 injections = 1.429 mg --- 71 kg = 157 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 6.75 injections = 1.481 mg --- 74 kg = 163 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 6.50 injections = 1.538 mg --- 77 kg = 170 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 6.25 injections = 1.600 mg --- 80 kg = 176 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 6.00 injections = 1.667 mg --- 83 kg = 184 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 5.75 injections = 1.739 mg --- 87 kg = 192 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 5.50 injections = 1.818 mg --- 91 kg = 200 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 5.25 injections = 1.905 mg --- 95 kg = 210 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 5.00 injections = 2.000 mg --- 100 kg = 220 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 4.75 injections = 2.105 mg --- 105 kg = 232 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 4.50 injections = 2.222 mg --- 111 kg = 245 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 4.25 injections = 2.353 mg --- 118 kg = 259 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
10 mg / 4.00 injections = 2.500 mg --- 125 kg = 276 lbs @0.02mg/kg 
------------- 

For example, someone weighing 184 lbs should be taking a dose of 1.66667mg daily. They will be able to get this amount out of the vial 6 times ( 10 / 1.66667 = 6) 

Many people have began to emulate the slow-release method by giving themselves multiple injections daily. For example, that 184 lb. person would take 2 injections (1 morning / 1 night) of about .8333mg. 

--------------

----------


## znak

> King, I found this chart, this is what I have been using, I've found the multiple injections helps the nausea, also even at my age...48....the spontaneous wood occurs without cause....hope this helps!
> 
> 
> --------------


Did your tan come on in a way that you could say it was natural if you lived in Florida? or does it come on so fast there is no way you could have spent that much time in the sun?

----------


## jbarkley

> Did your tan come on in a way that you could say it was natural if you lived in Florida? or does it come on so fast there is no way you could have spent that much time in the sun?


It has come on gradually....

----------


## znak

> It has come on gradually....


Gradually enought that it would seem like you got a natural tan? I really want to do this stuff, but my wife goes ape-shit when she sees needles. I could do it on the sly, but if I do an injection at night and wake up looking like a young Michael Jackson, she might ask question.

Does it come on in such a way that it could be natural?

Thanks for the help, man.

----------


## jbarkley

> Gradually enought that it would seem like you got a natural tan? I really want to do this stuff, but my wife goes ape-shit when she sees needles. I could do it on the sly, but if I do an injection at night and wake up looking like a young Michael Jackson, she might ask question.
> 
> Does it come on in such a way that it could be natural?
> 
> Thanks for the help, man.


No no, nothing like that at all, my wife hasn't even noticed it at all it's been so gradual. I will start using the tanning bed soon, so it doesn't appear "wierd" to her that I'm darker than usual....one thing to take note of, my freckles have gotten darker, some of them almost blackish....there small and still not real noticable. Good luck, i'll help anyway I can....

----------


## jbarkley

> Gradually enought that it would seem like you got a natural tan? I really want to do this stuff, but my wife goes ape-shit when she sees needles. I could do it on the sly, but if I do an injection at night and wake up looking like a young Michael Jackson, she might ask question.
> 
> Does it come on in such a way that it could be natural?
> 
> Thanks for the help, man.


Oh yeah, try going on the graph I posted and figure the amount 20 pounds lighter than you really weigh, that will make things even more gradual....

----------


## king6

> Oh yeah, try going on the graph I posted and figure the amount 20 pounds lighter than you really weigh, that will make things even more gradual....


I was going to do .5mg/day to see how the sides effect me, then slowly work up to 1mg, then the recomended dose. I just ordered my stuff, 30mg worth.

----------


## jbarkley

> I was going to do .5mg/day to see how the sides effect me, then slowly work up to 1mg, then the recomended dose. I just ordered my stuff, 30mg worth.


That's a good idea, then you'll notice any nausea or any other sides....I have noticed that the nausea is no longer bothering me as of the middle of the second bottle.

----------


## znak

> That's a good idea, then you'll notice any nausea or any other sides....I have noticed that the nausea is no longer bothering me as of the middle of the second bottle.



God I hope this will be the same for me. I am one sick puppy.

----------


## king6

I am almost finished withmy MTII cycle, and I had no nausea from it at all. Just lucky I guess.

----------


## 1819

> I am almost finished withmy MTII cycle, and I had no nausea from it at all. Just lucky I guess.


those are just sub q injections? its a hormone right?

----------


## Receiver84

Yes, it's a synthetic versions of melanocyte stimulating hormone

----------


## spywizard

good stuff, with or without the tanning booth..

makes me sick, but horny and hard.. 

takes some tums and go to it..

----------


## king6

> those are just sub q injections? its a hormone right?


Sub-q. Not sure what it is. I never had any sides, got one or 2 new freckles and some existing ones got darker, but it is well worth the tan I got.

----------


## jbarkley

Hope the sickness subsides soon for all of you getting started...give it a couple of weeks. BTW, here is some info on melanotan ll from the research done at ASU...

Melanotan and melanotan II are both analogs of the peptide hormone alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (α-MSH) that tend to induce skin tanning. Unlike melanotan though, melanotan II has the additional effect of increasing libido.

Both drugs were developed at the University of Arizona. Researchers there knew that one of the best defenses against skin cancer was a natural tan which has been slowly developed over weeks. They hypothesized that an effective way to reduce skin cancer rates in people would be to induce the body's natural tanning system to produce a protective tan prior to UV exposure. They knew the body's naturally occurring hormone alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (α-MSH) caused melanogenesis, a process by which the skin's tanning cells (melanocytes) produce the skin's tanning pigment (melanin). With that knowledge they tested to see if administering this hormone to the body directly could be an effective method to cause sunless tanning. What they found was that while it appeared to work, natural alpha-MSH had too short a half life in the body to be practical as a therapeutic drug. So they decided to find a more potent and stable alternative, one that would be more practical.

After synthesizing and screening hundreds of molecules, the researchers headed by Dr. Victor Hruby, found a peptide that after trials and testing seemed to not only be safe but also approximately 1,000 times more potent than natural α-MSH. They dubbed this new peptide Melanotan. Since their discovery, numerous studies dating back to the mid-1980s have shown no obvious toxic effects of Melanotan. Because skin cancer (melanoma) today is a major health concern, Melanotan is expected to be used as a drug to combat it. Melanotan will do this by stimulating the body's natural tanning mechanism to create a tan without first needing exposure to harmful levels of UV radiation. This in turn will reduce the potential for skin damage that can eventually lead to skin cancer

LIVESTRONG Bros!!!

----------


## Drkodiak1

i was wondering if this works just as well for people like myself who have never been able to get a tan in their life....i have very fair skin and was this product not something for me...

----------


## kif

What size pins do you use....does it matter where you inject?

----------


## jbarkley

> i was wondering if this works just as well for people like myself who have never been able to get a tan in their life....i have very fair skin and was this product not something for me...


It will definitley make you darker because it's effecting the melonin in the tissue.

----------


## jbarkley

> What size pins do you use....does it matter where you inject?


I use an insulin pin, you can use anything from 29 gauge to a 31 gauge and 1/2" or 5/16". I inject in the waist area.

----------


## mark956101957

Prices there on that site are way over priced getting the same stuff from china for a 25% of what they are asking. It is expensive to start with but do they have to mark it up 400%?

----------


## Alpha_Romeo

Is this shit legal in Canada? I.E. Could I order it from China or something?

----------


## dookses

what are the maintenance doses once you've completed loading?

----------


## 956Vette

> what are the maintenance doses once you've completed loading?


there really is no need to "load." A maintanence dose is typically .5mg e3d or so

----------


## ginkobulloba

I can't wait to start this stuff. Everyone in my gym is waiting to see what happens. I guess I'm the guinea pig

----------


## znak

> I can't wait to start this stuff. Everyone in my gym is waiting to see what happens. I guess I'm the guinea pig


I ended up like someone drank too much coffee and was practicing dots on my face with a black magic markers.

Being a guinea pig is not all it is cracked up to be.

----------


## Random

Very good info on here guys...thanks

CD

----------


## dece870717

Going to start this stuff this week, I'll tell you guys how it goes.

----------


## ginkobulloba

Well, I have started with the melanotan II. I am on Day 5 now. The first night I injected I noticed slight nausea starting about 10 minutes after injection. Other than that, no sides. I haven't had raging boners keeping me up at night, but then I'm usually sleeping within 30 minutes of injecting and I always wake up with wood, melanotan or not, so I can't really say that's the melanotan working or not.

I haven't been going out in the sun as I want to see what the melanotan does on it's own. Also, it's been raining like a bitch lately. Got my shit from China so I hope it's legit. We shall see...

----------


## Dude-Man

I'm on day 5 myself. No side effects what so ever, maybe a slight increase in spontaneous erections.. but hard to say for sure. I'm only on 1mg daily, probably going to bump to 1.5 soon.

----------


## ginkobulloba

Well today was day 8 and guess what...fcking dots all over my face. It's not horrible or anything, but I think I look better without spots. What's up with this? The dots are supposed to fade, right?

I'm gonna do my research on this, but it's looking like the whole melanotan adventure is coming to an end.

----------


## king6

I loved MTII. I had one new freckle on the side of my nose, but that has faded now. I'm gonna run another cycle in the summer.

----------


## berniec

stuff worked great. I just thought about the sun and got darker!! I'll probably run some more once the weather gets nicer around here

----------


## znak

> Well today was day 8 and guess what...fcking dots all over my face. It's not horrible or anything, but I think I look better without spots. What's up with this? The dots are supposed to fade, right?
> 
> I'm gonna do my research on this, but it's looking like the whole melanotan adventure is coming to an end.


The dots, like true love, seem to last forever. I have a jillion of them all over my body. People that haven't seen me in a while are like, "wow, uh, I don't remember you having magic marker dots all over your fricking face. What happened, you get bored with some indelible ink?"

The few, the spotted, the proud. :7up:

----------


## znak

Several months later, the dot are down to a reasonable brown. Only ones that are weird are the ones on my eye lids!?

The tan is awesome, if you don't mind spots.

----------


## MrTAME

Hmmm...not a fan of getting spots on my face...that would just be weird. I was going to give it a try till I heard about these spots....Hmmm...

----------


## taiboxa

MT2 is the love of my life.. wouldnt live w/o it. 
mandatory for sex appeal.

----------


## ginkobulloba

Well I still have the spots, but they aren't bad. I'm so dark that nobody notices any spots. When it happened I was taking 1mg or 1.5mg per day, I can't remember which. But after that I chilled out on the melanotan a bit and then started taking it again at .5mg and I continued to get darker without developing any new spots. 

I recommended to a friend to take .5mg ed and it took a little while longer to get tan, about 3 weeks, but he's getting much darker and has no spots.

----------


## MrTAME

maybe I will give that method a try. Do you get as dark on this stuff as when you tan? totally shotting questions out in the dark here...to be honest I could do more research.

----------


## runninpony

My wife and I use this stuff and its amazing. And the company we order from is not only pretty much the cheapest but they give amazing service, PM me for details!!!

----------


## flossy

Hi

I have just registered for this site - not too sure how it works.

I want to start the malanotan injections. How does it work? Can you give me the details of wer to buy it?

----------


## tballz

> Hi
> 
> I have just registered for this site - not too sure how it works.
> 
> I want to start the malanotan injections. How does it work? Can you give me the details of wer to buy it?


AR-R banner in the top, right corner....

http://www.ar-r.com/peptides/melanot...lized-kit.html

There melanotan II is good to go. Will make you very dark and horny.

----------


## twitchler

alright im a female 20 yrs old 125 lbs i just got my melatonan ll and im not sure how much i should be taking and for how long, could someone dumb it up for me plz id appreciate it. Im new to this.

----------


## Matt

Read this link twitchler....

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...notan-II-Guide

----------


## twitchler

thank you!

----------


## Matt

If your still unsure about anything then ask as many questions as you ike...

----------


## Choppers

talk of 1.5mg is a bit on the excessive side. At that doses, intense nausea and facial flushing for 5-10 mins or so following injections is almost guaranteed.

Start off at 0.5mg and then see how you go. move to 0.75mg if you wish but above that is the level I find my sides kick in.

Slow and steady is the key. As soon as you have a good base tan and the Sun comes out then you can see how powerful this shit really is. It is awesome stuff.

----------

